# Rear bumper!



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

I need a US rear bumper to my Maxima. I bought the stillenkit and my bumper is the Eurobumper (Sweden) to fit the big licenseplate. And because of that my Stillen rear section doesn't fit.

Does anyone have a bumper, condition doesn't matter, my only requirement is thats it's no crack. I want it shipped to Sweden ofcourse. If someone is interessted mail me.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Best bet is to find a compotent body shop or fiberglass shop to modify the two to fit.

Air freight to ship a large item like a bumper cover is likely to be well over US$200...


----------

